# 3rd  brown



## kenpochad (Oct 8, 2005)

just past the test  last week for my 3rd brown iam on my way


----------



## Navarre (Oct 8, 2005)

Congratulations, Chad!! Though you may never fully realize _where_ it is you're on your way _to_, I wish you much enlightenment on your journey to get there.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Oct 8, 2005)

Congratulations.


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 8, 2005)

Congratulations!!


----------



## arnisador (Oct 9, 2005)

Congratulations!


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Oct 9, 2005)

kenpochad said:
			
		

> just past the test last week for my 3rd brown iam on my way


Good job!!!


----------



## MJS (Oct 9, 2005)

Congrats!! Keep up the hard work!! :ultracool 

Mike


----------



## Lisa (Oct 9, 2005)

Congrats Chad! WAY TO GO!


----------



## Sapper6 (Oct 9, 2005)

congratulations!    

where do you study chinese kenpo?


----------



## kempo108 (Oct 9, 2005)

congratulations!


----------



## Ping898 (Oct 9, 2005)

congratz!


----------



## Ceicei (Oct 15, 2005)

Congratulations!  You'll do well on your journey!

 - Ceicei


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 15, 2005)

:asian: WTG!


----------



## kenpochad (Oct 15, 2005)

thanks every one


----------



## Kenpobldr (Oct 20, 2005)

Welcome to the "Desert of Brown". I say that because it is along time before we get another belt. So stay focused and a big CONGRATS to you.


----------



## masherdong (Nov 2, 2005)

Congrats!


----------



## KenpoTex (Nov 3, 2005)

Congratulations!


----------



## kenpo0324 (Nov 3, 2005)

Congratulations.:asian:


----------



## Gin-Gin (Nov 3, 2005)

Congratulations, Sir!

Oss,
Gin-Gin :asian:


----------



## RichK (Nov 6, 2005)

Congrats Chad


----------



## Ginsu (Nov 9, 2005)

Congrats and enjoy your journey......


----------

